# iTunes plug-in



## simX (Jan 31, 2002)

OK, so after I watching the "Power of X" presentation that Apple put on the web recently (I didn't manage to make it live at MWSF, I was with some friends), I'm inspired, and now I want to start a little programming, but only in Cocoa (I've resolved this after hearing how easy it is compared to other programming environments).

So this is what my goal is: I want to build a plug-in for iTunes that allows it to play other files, like MOD, MADH, XM, and similar files.  I know that this is a very high goal, but I'm sure that I can learn how to program in Cocoa quickly if I set my mind to it.  First I want to know if this is possible, though -- are iTunes plugins only for devices and visuals, or can I implement something like this?  It would rock if I could.

If it is, would anyone like to point me in the direction of a good book that will 1) start me out in Cocoa programming and b) guide me toward my goal -- i.e.: gear me towards making music programs/plug-ins.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## aishafenton (Feb 1, 2002)

hehe, I was just going to post in this group for the same reason!!!
I have been downloading some Amiga mod files (ah nastelga) and have really wished iTunes could play them.

Actually winamp support just about all those formats by default, so my other motivation was to keep iTunes in feature sync.

BUT!!!! I also don't know anything about iTunes plugin programming - so perhaps we could learn together!!?


----------



## simX (Feb 1, 2002)

Perhaps -- I would love to work with someone else who is as enthusiastic with me about Cocoa.  But first we'd need to see if it's really possible.   Maybe I should post to a more developer-oriented forum to see if I can get an answer.


----------



## aishafenton (Feb 1, 2002)

I have looked through Apple's iTunes plugin API, and it seems that the only supported type of iTunes plugin is the "visual plugin".

In the API they have a couple of hooks for device plugins, but these are not very well documented - and they seem to be for hardware device support (like the iPod!).

We might be out of luck :-(
If you are interested in the iTunes visual plugin API here's a linkApples tech-note.

http://developer.apple.com/technotes/tn/tn2016.html


----------



## tie (Feb 1, 2002)

Visualizers only, sorry.  While visualizers can be fully functional (they can spawn their own windows, they can respond to events, and everything just like a regular application), they only receive information from iTunes and do not send anything back.  (Drawing is no exception.  Visualizers are able to draw _directly_ into the iTunes window because they are passed the CGContext.)


----------



## jnuneznyc (Feb 5, 2002)

How about creating a Quicktime plug-in?  It seems that iTunes will open any audio file that Quicktime can open.


----------

